# Normal white paper towels safe?



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Are the normal white papertowels you buy at any old grocery store safe for frogs and froglets.

Froglets mainly b/c they are more sensitive?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Yes they are

Cheers

Xavier


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Alroght i will take your word for it ONCE just ONE more person says they are ok ok.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

I only use natural ones. Many paper towels are bleached and then dyed, so I would expect them to be a little risky.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

The white ones like bounty or brawny viva safeway brands you know.

Safe or not safe


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Don't know, but to be safe:

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/greeneartho ... nrecp.html


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I will go get some at our organic food store Iknow they carry them i have used them before


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I have used plain paper towels with success. I just prefer coco bedding because 1.) paper towels dry out so damn fast, and 2.) it starts to look really grody after a few days.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

You may also want to try using sphagnum moss instead of paper towels. Good at holding moisture and keeping the setup humidified. Also springtails seem to do well in it and you can setup a few temporary plants in it as well.

Bill


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

elmoisfive said:


> You may also want to try using sphagnum moss instead of paper towels. Good at holding moisture and keeping the setup humidified. Also springtails seem to do well in it and you can setup a few temporary plants in it as well.
> 
> Bill


Ditto, that's what I use also.

-Shelley


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

agree also. you will have to change out the paper towels frequently from bacteria growth.

Spag Moss lasts a lot longer, looks nicer, and gives extra hiding spots for the froglets/frogs.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I use this stuff by super soil called green moss.
It is working fine the froglets havnt died or anything


----------

